# TT Forum Events Calendar 2016



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

To offer *continuing opportunity for all TT forum members* to attend major events throughout the year, the TTF plans official attendance at:

Stanford Hall - 1st May 2016 - *here*
All Types VW Show - Sunday 15th May 2016 - *here*
GTI International - 9th & 10th July 2016 - *here*
Audis in the Park - 13th & 14th August 2016 - *here*
Audi Driver International - 15th October 2016 - *here*

The TT Forum will also attend some local events.

There will be individual threads posted closer to the date of the events, detailing date, time, locality etc. so please keep checking the events board regularly.










TTF stand at ADI 2015 *here*










Two "special" TTs at the GTI :wink:


----------

